# Hymer Wing Mirrors Spare Parts: A Class 2002?



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

B574 2002.
I have managed to knock the back cover off my wing mirror.
Its got MEKIA on the back.
Is it possible to buy a part rather than a complete expensive (no doubt!)mirror?

Any know the suppliers?

Thanks,


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

You could try giving this company a ring other members have used them in the past . Magnum Vehicle Solutions

http://www.blindspotmirrors.co.uk/

Paul


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer wing mirror spare parts*

Hi
I think that they are similar to the ones on Daf trucks but I have always ordered by post from Hymer UK (at a cost)
KInd regards
Alshymer


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

BoridDo if your mirror is on a D shaped arm , as is mine on a 2003 Hymer the mirror is a Mercedes product,the mirror is part no MA002 810 05 16-10060121 and the the small cover is part no MA670 811 00 18 - 11040601 total cost Jan 2010 £71. 50


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A class Hymer 2002,

Magnun V solutions, 

Tha'ts where we got ours same mirror fraction of the Hymer cost

Aldra


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

If it's the plastic casing you need and the glass etc is OK, then Hymer UK (Brownhills) is probably your best bet. I had one from them at Preston in 2007 for my then 2000 B564 model (which from your avatar looks the same)at £13.50 + VAT.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the responses.

Just to confirm the type of the said mirror I have attached an image.

Geoff.


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Replacement arrived today.

Brownhills quote £41.30 + P&P

Magnum Vehicle Solutions.£22.80 + P&P 
Contact: Sharon I believe, very helpful.
http://www.blindspotmirrors.co.uk/

Guess where I bought it from?

Thanks again to all for responses.

Geoff


----------

